# beading shots



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

evening all
i took these pics a few days ago outside work on my mobile, but forgot to post them up until now:wall:

its my fiesta, which is currently wearing three coats of collinite 915, with z8 applied after each coat of wax (over three weekends):argie:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I haven't really got any proper shots, will try for some tomorrow with my SLR, but I've got this one of my car after work the other morning. It had had a single coat of FK1000P applied a month ago, and was fairly dirty. But it was still beading!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Lloyd71 said:


> I haven't really got any proper shots, will try for some tomorrow with my SLR, but I've got this one of my car after work the other morning. It had had a single coat of FK1000P applied a month ago, and was fairly dirty. But it was still beading!


nice beading Lloyd, i keep meaning to try and get a few beading pics of my dads focus (also wearing a coat of FK1000p) but i keep forgetting:lol:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

looks OK, imho it looks abit flat in places saying you have 3 layers on it.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

fiestadetailer said:


> nice beading Lloyd, i keep meaning to try and get a few beading pics of my dads focus (also wearing a coat of FK1000p) but i keep forgetting:lol:


I tend to forget about it unless it's been raining. I'm detailing my grandad's car properly tomorrow so I'll get some beading shots then too.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ryanuk said:


> looks OK, imho it looks abit flat in places saying you have 3 layers on it.


i have noticed that too, 915 seems not to bead as 'tightly' as 476 to me..


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

fiestadetailer said:


> i have noticed that too, 915 seems not to bead as 'tightly' as 476 to me..


you should try fk1000p mate its ace!!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Here is a sample of mine after a shower of rain.
Washed it afterwards. To check out how it sheeted.









But for now. Thats as much as you are getting. But its not 1000P.
Answers on a post card. :lol:
Gordon.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ryanuk said:


> you should try fk1000p mate its ace!!


i will do once the collinite has worn off:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

caledonia said:


> Here is a sample of mine after a shower of rain.
> Washed it afterwards. To check out how it sheeted.
> 
> 
> ...


nice beading Gordon - is it valentines wax?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Sorry Kev.
But nope.

Lloyds and yours are good though.


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

My car was beading the other day...

Was odd really as the only protection it has on it, is one coat of EGP applied nearly 6months ago.


----------



## jimmy_b_84 (Jan 11, 2009)

here mine, it's got megs NXT tech wax =1 layer was a coupke of weeks old and dirty, i thought it was doin pretty well.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

heres mine over the winter under 2 layers of 915


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

badly_dubbed said:


> heres mine over the winter under 2 layers of 915


:doublesho:argie:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Gordon - Red Mist? Pink Wax?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Very educated guess Russ. But no.
The cars a wash with LSP just now.
Last count was 7. Hard keeping track just now. :wall:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

i think i know what it is


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Chemical Guys 'new wax'


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Nope again Russ 
That finished yesterday.
Review on this shortly. Turned out a nice wax.
I will try and get some better beading shots over the next few day.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

optiseal?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

fiestadetailer said:


> optiseal?


Nope.
Good product but it is not a great beading product.
But this is only half the story people put beading to high on the list for finishes and protection. Very nice to look at I give you that.
Look at BH auto balm. Fantastic product with very little beading.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

caledonia said:


> Nope.
> Good product but it is not a great beading product.
> But this is only half the story people put beading to high on the list for finishes and protection. Very nice to look at I give you that.
> Look at BH auto balm. Fantastic product with very little beading.


very true Gordon, collinite sheets very well with an open hose for me


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Even paint with no LSP will bead to a certain extent, as well as dirty paint. The oil and grease will crate surface tensions. Which will in turn hold the water in place. But this is not taking the imperfections in the surface also.
Does not mean there is an LSP present.
But this is getting to serious now.
Lets enjoy the beading as I like it too. Nothing nicer.
Gordon


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

caledonia said:


> Even paint with no LSP will bead to a certain extent, as well as dirty paint. The oil and grease will crate surface tensions. Which will in turn hold the water in place. But this is not taking the imperfections in the surface also.
> Does not mean there is an LSP present.
> But this is getting to serious now.
> *Lets enjoy the beading as I like it too. Nothing nicer.*
> Gordon


agree:thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

As promised Kev.
Just excuse the dirt in the beads.
70 miles and cars a bit dirty again. But had a shower and could not resist.



















Gordon


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

thats some awesome beads right there

:thumb:


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

very nice :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Great beadage.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

It rained on my car today. Single layer of FK1000P, last washed one week ago;





And then 2 arty shots taken from my bedroom window with my SLR and my zoom lens;


----------



## perm (Oct 26, 2005)

caledonia said:


> Here is a sample of mine after a shower of rain.
> Washed it afterwards. To check out how it sheeted.
> 
> 
> ...


Gordon,
Would I be correct in saying this was a German Product ?
My money is on Nanolex.... not sure if it is the Basic Sealant or the Premium Sealant.

Am I correct ?

Cheers

Perm


----------



## SevenW (Sep 19, 2008)

I wanna play too.

Last waxed, with 2 coats of 915, 7 weeks ago. But washed on average 5 times during that period.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Some very impressive shots on here, both from a photography and a detailing perspective :thumb:


----------



## v6-dave (Mar 13, 2008)

can i play too.

Blue Velvet 1 layer and about 3 weeks old


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I've posted these up before a while ago, but what the hell 

Natty's 'Red' on the Puma


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Nice Gorgon!


Is it an old, or newish product?


----------



## Pugnut (Nov 4, 2008)

Heres a few shots....





































Got to love Banana Armour


----------



## SevenW (Sep 19, 2008)

Pugnut that shot with the washer nozzle is awesome! The tiny beads are brilliant.


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Here's a couple of beading shots...

This one is just after the car was machine polished using dodo juice lime prime lite and finished of with a layer of collinite 476..










And this is a few days after when it become a little bit cold...










:thumb:


----------



## Pugnut (Nov 4, 2008)

Dan - love the frosty beading...got a few myself


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Some great photo's.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

joe_0_1 said:


> Nice Gorgon!
> 
> Is it an old, or newish product?


Newish but with a small change in make up and chemistry.

The product itself is very good. But has a few draw backs. So looking to try and improve these. I do not wish to name this product so far as I would hate for people to rush out and purchase this. But then I find out there was a problem or it did not live up to me thoughts.

Maybe in hindsight I should have held back just now. As I do not like playing mind games with people.

So I will not comment any more time I can either confirm or rubbish the claims. :thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Here's another for you!
*Product:* Finish Kare 1000P
*Length of time on car:* 3 weeks
*Distance covered since last wash:* 400 miles (300 on motorway)

Car was simply rinsed with a hose before washing, giving the following beads;



:argie:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

just tried out the 1000p on my rims - very nice product to use!

hoping for some awesome durability here


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I had it on my wheels for a while, it didn't seem to make much of a difference to them to be honest. It made them look amazing when they were clean but didn't seem to protect them from much.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

boo


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I may not have left it to cure for long enough though!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

cant remember the LSP - pretty sure its Colli 845 from last summer


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> cant remember the LSP - pretty sure its Colli 845 from last summer


nice beading!:argie:


----------



## chrisdovey (Feb 12, 2009)

845 on a bentley









845 on a jetta 16v


----------



## olliecampbell (Jan 30, 2007)

Lloyd71 said:


>


That's a great picture, the beading and the colours.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

olliecampbell said:


> That's a great picture, the beading and the colours.


Thanks! I love how the colours came out, especially given the fact that it's a flat white and not metallic.


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Some really nice pictures here.. I took these in the summer, but havent posted any of them yet. Here they are:


















Wax is CG Pete's 53

Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## damocell (Mar 28, 2007)

waxed three days ago and covered 250 miles since, then it rained so thought I'd have a go at some beading shots


By damocell


By damocell

Damo


----------



## Tybo (Jun 25, 2006)

Can't remember what was on there.

Probably one of the Collinite range.










It was cold that night, so a couple of close ups the morning after....


----------



## stjornubon (May 29, 2009)

some tall beads, especially concidering that the car was waxed about 2 months ago, and hasn't been washed for a couple of weeks


----------



## damocell (Mar 28, 2007)

stjornubon said:


> some tall beads, especially concidering that the car was waxed about 2 months ago, and hasn't been washed for a couple of weeks


Which wax did you use?

Damo


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Zaino Z2 (about two weeks old)....


----------



## Phill_S (Mar 30, 2009)

Autoglym HD wax for this shot, but wasn't on for long though, as I stripped it off and now have 3 layers of FK:thumb:


----------



## stjornubon (May 29, 2009)

damocell said:


> Which wax did you use?
> 
> Damo


Zymöl Carbon, twice


----------



## GTreed (Jan 3, 2015)

caledonia said:


> Here is a sample of mine after a shower of rain.
> Washed it afterwards. To check out how it sheeted.


Hi Gordon,

I found your image through a search and was wondering if I could use it for a project I am putting together? It a great example of beading. Thanks!
-Maura


----------



## Chi (May 6, 2014)

Just remembered this thread, and had some old pics, both are collinite 915 and had at least more than 3 months when photos were taken.


----------



## Chi (May 6, 2014)

Now with Cquartz + Reload.


----------



## Iacraig (Jan 11, 2015)

*Megs quick wax beading*


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## A1luke (Jan 4, 2015)

Hours after a coat of AG HD Wax.. about 4 months ago!


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## Stephan (Jul 27, 2012)

Fresh Beading Marvellous from Valetpro;


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Got these from topaz with dodo supernatural spritz ontop and megs ultimate qd


----------

